# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Очерк истории 148 ЦБППЛС Саваслейка

## Д.Срибный

Андрей Зинчук подготовил очерк по истории 148 ЦБППЛС.
50 фотографий из музея Саваслейки.

http://www.airforce.ru/history/savasleika/index.htm

Фотографии современного периода будут добавлены чуть позднее.

----------

